# How to avoid face shadows?



## caroline3746 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a photo session next Saturday and im worried it will be to sunny out and I wont be able to find any shade.. 

When its sunny out I always end up with the face shadows and I absolutely hate it. so anyone know any methods that could help me avoid them?


----------



## LarryD (Jul 23, 2010)

reflectors, reflective sirfaces, or even somebody in a white t-shirt to help reflect some light into the shaded areas... Squinting subjects may be your biggest issue......


----------



## white (Jul 23, 2010)

Using a reflector is probably the easiest and cheapest method. Depending on where the sun is in the sky, you place the reflector where it will reflect light back onto the subject, which lightens shadows.

Foamcore board, or any white reflective surface will work. Aluminum foil is more reflective, so you can cover a surface with it to use. Also, those windshield reflectors people put on their car dashboards to keep the heat out work good too.


----------



## caroline3746 (Jul 23, 2010)

Is their anywhere I can read about reflective surfaces? Im not to sure on how to work that, last time I did a photo session when it was really sunny out my photos where not the quality I would have liked and I feel like I failed and I dont want anouther repeat or I at least want to know I did my best to prevent a bad photo. 

like here is one from my last sunny session






I know the big shadow and some of the shadows on her face are from poor positioning.


----------



## caroline3746 (Jul 23, 2010)

white said:


> Using a reflector is probably the easiest and cheapest method. Depending on where the sun is in the sky, you place the reflector where it will reflect light back onto the subject, which lightens shadows.
> 
> Foamcore board, or any white reflective surface will work. Aluminum foil is more reflective, so you can cover a surface with it to use. Also, those windshield reflectors people put on their car dashboards to keep the heat out work good too.




Thanks, think is I took a big piece of card board and covered it in tin foil that would work? If so ill try to work with doing that this week and use my daughter as a test subject lol.


----------



## white (Jul 23, 2010)

caroline3746 said:


> Thanks, think is I took a big piece of card board and covered it in tin foil that would work? If so ill try to work with doing that this week and use my daughter as a test subject lol.


Yeah, but it all depends on where you place the reflector. Remember the whole point is to reflect the sun's light. So experiment.

That photo you posted has other issues as well. Like putting the subject against a wall like that makes it impossible to throw the background out of focus. And with hard directional light like that, you get a strong shadow on wall when it could have been avoided by just moving away from the wall.


----------



## white (Jul 23, 2010)

This is all under the assumption that you simply must shoot outside in hard light without much gear.

If possible, seek shade.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 24, 2010)

This is what fill flash is for. H


----------



## Dwig (Jul 24, 2010)

caroline3746 said:


> ...
> When its sunny out I always end up with the face shadows and I absolutely hate it. so anyone know any methods that could help me avoid them?



Impossible. You can't avoid the shadows, period.

That's not to say that the earlier posts don't contain good advice on how to improve the situation. 

Adding a fill, perhaps a stong one, can do a lot to reduce the difference between the fully lit and shadowed portions of the image. They won't completely eliminate the shadows. You still need to pose the shoot with an eye to where the shadows fall. Use the shadows to "shape" the image; have them fall in desirable areas and then use the fill to lighten them.


----------



## Rekd (Jul 24, 2010)

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## usayit (Jul 24, 2010)

I find myself in that situation quite often.. I tend to travel light so I have to be creative at times.

My car's windshield sun shade often serves as my reflector.  Its that shiny silver material.. goldish on the other side.   Works great.


----------



## e.bphoto (Jul 24, 2010)

If it's possible, try shooting in the evening where the sun isn't so harsh. Is it possible to do the photo shoot later? This will help you tremendously. Their eyes won't be squinted and IMO- I think if you used reflectors, it might make the photos have too much light..like the photo above. It's not that the photo doesn't have enough light (what reflectors are used for), it's that it has too many blown points. Her face is lit up well so I fear (in this particular photo) if you would have used a reflector, it might have made it much brighter..all just my own thoughts 
Good luck and can't wait to see the shoot!!!! 

~Erica

Ps. have you tried adjusting your WB?


----------



## gsgary (Jul 24, 2010)

Shoot towards the sun and use a silver reflector to direct light back into her face or get yourself a ring flash


----------



## KmH (Jul 24, 2010)

Scout locations that have open shade, but avoid dappled sunlight.

Put your subject in the shade of a building, under an overhang, back under some trees, where ever you can get them out of the direct, harsh sunlight. Be mindful of color casts like from blur sky and green leaves.

Facial shadows add interest and definition and are the mark of an experienced portrait photogapher that has controlled the light to the client's advantage. They shouldn't always be avoided.

Tin foil, being silver, gives a harsh tonal quality to light. If shooting mid-day a white or gold colored reflector provides a warmer tone more flattering to human skin.

You need something like this:
Impact 5-in-1 Collapsible Reflector - 42x72" CRK-4272 - B&H

You can also use the diffuser part of it to create shade so you can control the shadows using another reflector.

You are discovering that doing portraiture, particularly outdoors, is a bit more involved than you may have expected.


----------

